# Merrick treat recall



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Merrick Pet Treats Recalled Due to Salmonella


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They seem to have an awful lot of recalls. I wouldn't touch their stuff with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thats scary. i hope no ones doggies get seriously ill


----------

